

BioEngineering Methuselah (Humans Living To 150) - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903461304576522682469695342.html

======
orangecat
Very good to see this getting more attention. Aging sucks and we should fix
it, for the same reason that we should cure any other degenerative condition.
Also, doing so would in one shot solve the impending Medicare fiscal train
wreck. Health care is really expensive when you're trying to take care of 80
year olds, but really cheap if they're as healthy as 25 year olds.

And I wasn't aware that Larry Ellison was involved in anti-aging research.
Opinion revised slightly upward.

------
reasonattlm
My comments on Arrison's book:

[http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2011/08/changing-the-
myth...](http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2011/08/changing-the-mythology-
thoughts-on-sonia-arrisons-100-plus.php)

"The latest book to emerge from the longevity advocacy community is entitled
"100 Plus: How the Coming age of Longevity Will Change Everything, From
Careers and Relationships to Family and Faith", and is penned by Sonia
Arrison, whom you might have heard of. The foreword is by Peter Thiel, whose
name you should certainly know by now - you might recall his $3.5 million
funding of the SENS Foundation's program of rejuvenation biotechnology, back
when it was a branch of the Methuselah Foundation. Thiel makes a point in the
opening pages, and it's one to keep in mind when reading the rest of the
book..."

------
bx_lr
150 years is still far from 969 years ;-)

~~~
tsotha
Well, sure, but 150 years gives you about 75 years of extra research time.

